# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Bach Mass in B minor Proms 2012*

*Prom 26: Bach -- Mass in B minor
Johann Sebastian Bach - Mass in B minor

Joélle Harvey soprano
Carolyn Sampson soprano
Iestyn Davies counter-tenor
Ed Lyon tenor
Matthew Rose bass

Choir of the English Concert
The English Concert
Harry Bicket conductor

Royal Albert Hall
2 August 2012*

Music from heaven sung by angels! I am not specially religious, but you feel kind of protected, an comforted hearing and watching such music and performance. Pure medisin!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Voice and The Right Hand - ADACHI Tomomi*

*Voice performance with tilt sensors on right hand. Peformed and built by Japanese performer/composer ADACHI Tomomi.*

Something totally different, and almost blasphemic after Bach. And I really dont know what to say... But it is creative. But at the end he did not look to happy


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yundi Li - Frederic Chopin Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise Es Dur Op. 22 2010*

*Yundi Li - Frederic Chopin Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise Es-Dur Op. 22 2010

Grande Polonaise Brillante précédé d'un Andante spianato, Es-Dur (1836)

from the Opera Narodowa in Warsaw*

I think Yundi Li is a great pianist. Just presise in his interpretation, not to emphatic, but letting the beautiful melodies roll along as running montain water, but not mecanic or cold.

youtube comments

*Do you know anything better for starting this weekend than listen #chopin ?

Heard this at Bury St Edmunds' 'The Apex' for the first time last night. It's beautiful (particularly the Andante up to 04:55)

Perfectly executed. Best interpretation I've ever heard, way better than Lang Lang's﻿

The Andante Spianato actually reminds me more of Liszt than Chopin, as the melody has more of a Lisztsian style to it, if I may say. The Grand Polonaise, on the other hand is definitely purely Chopin.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi, Concerto for two cellos in G minor, RV 531, CPYO 2012-06-10*

*Bonnie Hampton with her student, Kyeong Hwa Kim performs the Vivaldi Double Cello Concerto accompanied by the California Philharmonic Youth Orchestra, in their season's finale at the Califronia Theater.*

Nice litle video with a lady teacher with her teacher. Brilliant sound, and I think they are doing quite well in submitting the beauti in this elegant work. I find it very touching.

youtube comments

*Wonderful performance. Great Concetrto! Thank you for the upload.﻿

Ignore the negative comments. Excellent work. Thank you for being sensitive to the emotional needs of this piece.

I love this concert, great interpretation of the essense of Vivaldi*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vadim Repin Niccolo Paganini variations sur Il Carnevale di Venizia*

*Vadim Repin Niccolo Paganini variations Il Carnevale di Venizia Philharmonique de Radio France Paganini played with a smile*

Repin and Paganinini shows great humorisic sence in this lovely piece. Fantastic!


----------

